# Manzanita ???????



## manbuckwal (Dec 29, 2012)

Is there much desire for manzanita wood in the turning world ?


----------



## Steelart99 (Dec 29, 2012)

I've never turned any, but would love to try some. That said, I would not be buying in big lots. Just for my own use...not resell.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 29, 2012)

Pictures speak a thousand words...

Tom[/align]


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 29, 2012)

The Manzanita root burl is a highly prized, and beautiful wood. "Rockb", here on WoodBarter, always has some http://www.rockbswesternwoods.com/.


----------



## longbeard (Dec 29, 2012)

I will let ya know what some look like in bottle stoppers, I pm'ed rockb about wanting 4 of his blanks the other day.
I think they should turn out decent.


----------



## rtriplett (Dec 29, 2012)

I stopped by RockB's today to have him slice my Cottonwood burl. He showed me some nice Manzanita burl. He said it is hit and miss selling it, but he likes cutting it and people like turning it. 
Robert


----------



## DKMD (Dec 29, 2012)

I've turned a number of the root burls, and I love them... Kind of a poor man's red mallee burl.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 29, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Pictures speak a thousand words...
> 
> Tom[/align]
> [/
> ...


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 29, 2012)

manbuckwal said:


> West River WoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures speak a thousand words...
> ...


----------



## BurlsorBust (Dec 29, 2012)

I love working with manzanita... really beauitful, sometimes difficult to work with, but totally worth it. Rocks inside the burl can be a damper, but the rich reds inside the burls are second to none.

Nice boards too!!!


----------

